#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Ανελκυστήρες >  > > >  >  >  Κατανομή χιλιοστών ανελκυστήρα

## Xάρης

Για τον υπολογισμό των χιλιοστών του ανελκυστήρα δεν υπάρχει κανονισμός στην Ελληνική νομοθεσία.
Το μόνο που υπάρχει είναι ο σχετικός Κανονισμός του Ο.Ε.Κ. (Οργανισμός Εργατικής Κατοικίας) που μπορεί να ληφθεί ως πρότυπο και να εφαρμοστεί παντού.
Σύμφωνα μ' αυτόν, σε κάθε όροφο μπαίνει ένας συντελεστής, ας τον ονομάσουμε ki (i=όροφος), που έχει ως εξής:
i=1 -> k1=1,00
i=2 -> k2=1,10
i=3 -> k3=1,20
i=4 -> k4=1,30
i=5 -> k5=1,40
i=6 -> k6=1,50
Τα χιλιοστά κάθε ορόφου, ας τα ονομάσουμε xi (i=όροφος), είναι:
xi = ki / Σ(ki) για i=1->n (n=το πλήθος των ορόφων)
Τα χιλιοστά του ορόφου (xi) κατανέμονται στα διαμερίσματα του ορόφου (dij όπου j το διαμέρισμα του ορόφου i) αναλογικά προς το εμβαδόν (Eij) τους ως προς το σύνολο του εμβαδού του ορόφου (Ei=Σ(Eij)). Δηλαδή:
dij = xi * Eij / Σ(Eij)  
για i=1->n (n=το πλήθος των ορόφων) και 
για j=1->m (m=το πλήθος των διαμερισμάτων του ορόφου)

Υ.Γ.1 : Στο ενημερωτικό δελτίο του ΤΕΕ υπ' αριθμό 2035 της 18/01/1999 ο συνάδελφος Μηχανολόγος-Ηλεκτρολόγος Μηχανικός Φιλ. Ζαχαριάδης είχε δημοσιεύσει έναν πιο δίκαιο και εξορθολογισμένο τρόπο υπολογισμού των χιλιοστών του ανελκυστήρα βάσει της ταχύτητας, χρόνου επιτάχυνσης και χρόνου επιβράδυνσης του ανελκυστήρα, του ύψους ισογείου και τυπικού ορόφου και των ατόμων που διανέμουν σε κάθε διαμέρισμα ή εναλλακτικά του εμβαδού των διαμερισμάτων. Πάνω σ' αυτή την εργασία του συναδέλφου έφτιαξα ένα φύλλο υπολογισμού σε Excel που θα σας το ανεβάσω προσεχώς στα downloads.
Υ.Γ.2 : Τα χιλιοστά που υπολογίζουμε παραπάνω χρησιμοποιούνται για τον υπολογισμό της κατανομής των δαπανών λειτουργίας του ανελκυστήρα δηλαδή της Δ.Ε.Η. του ανελκυστήρα και της μηνιαίας συντήρησής του.
Οι πάγιες δαπάνες, όπως πχ η αντικατάσταση όλου του ανελκυστήρα, επιβαρύνουν όλους τους συνιδιοκτήτες της οικοδομής (τα καταστήματα και διαμερίσματα του ισογείου επιβαρύνονται κι αυτά) και ο υπολογισμός γίνεται μόνο με βάση το εμβαδό (Ei / (ΣEi)). Αυτό βάσει του νόμου κατανομής των δαπανών του 1929 αν θυμάμαι καλά.

*Σχετικό ΦΕΚ και άρθρο του Φιλ. Ζαχαριάδη στο τεύχος 2035 του Ε.Δ. του ΤΕΕ*

----------


## ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Π

Το ερωτημά μου είναι, με ποιό τρόπο θα συντάξω μια κατανομή δαπανών ανελκυστήρα που να περιλαμβάνει 
και δύο ή περισσότερα υπόγεια γκαράζ, ανάλογα και με τη θέση ή τις θέσεις που κατέχει κάποιος ;
Ευχαριστώ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Π

----------


## Xάρης

Δες *ΑΥΤΟ* το πρόγραμμα αν σου κάνει.

Τη νομοθεσία που αφορά την κατανομή των κοινοχρήστων των οικοδομών, θα τη βρεις συγκεντρωμένη *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Π

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση,
Δεν ήμουν όμως, αρκετά σαφής και θέλω να δώσω μερικές ακόμη λεπτομέρειες, για το πρόβλημά μου.
Θέλω να με πληροφορήσετε, πως θα ανακατανείμω τις δαπάνες ανελκυστήρα προσώπων σε ένα μεγάλο 
κτίριο με δύο ή τρία υπόγεια Parking εφ' όσον πολλές από τις θέσεις, δεν ανήκουν σε ενοίκους. 
Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Π

----------


## Xάρης

Παραπάνω ανέφερα τη σχετική νομοθεσία και την πρόταση ενός συναδέλφου που όμως δεν έχει υιοθετηθεί από το κράτος.
Αυτά είναι τα εργαλεία με τα οποία μπορείς να πορευθείς,

Για το 1ο υπόγειο θα μπορούσες να πάρεις συντελεστή 1,00 όπως για τον 1ο υπέργειο όροφο, για το 2ο υπόγειο 1,10 αντίστοιχα κ.λπ.
Οι "ιδιοκτησίες" του υπόγειου ορόφου θα μπορούσαν να ληφθούν βάσει των χρηστών των χώρων αυτών.

----------


## milt

δηλαδή σε έναν πίνακα χιλιοστών για σύσταση οριζόντιων ιδιοκτησιών βάζουμε τα ποσοστά συμμετοχής στο ανελκυστήρα με βάση την επιφάνεια ή τον όγκο (Θέμα: Σύσταση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας) και φτιάχνουμε και δεύτερη στήλη όσο αναφορά την λειτουργία και την συντήρηση?????................ ή αυτό είναι θέμα καθαρά των εταιριών κοινοχρήστων...........???

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως γράφω στο 1ο μήνυμα παραπάνω, νομοθεσία δεν υπάρχει πέρα από τις οδηγίες για τις εργατικές κατοικίες.
Αν ο κανονισμός της οικοδομής περιγράφει κάποιον τρόπο κατανομής, τότε εφαρμόζουμε εκείνον.
Αν όχι, τότε μπορούμε να εφαρμόσουμε όποιον τρόπο θεωρούμε δίκαιο και κοινά αποδεκτό.

Ο τρόπος που προτείνεται από τον συνάδελφο Ζαχαριάδη είναι μεν δίκαιος αλλά δύσκολα εφαρμόσιμος αν επιλεγεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο πραγματικός πληθυσμός των διαμερισμάτων. Αν χρησιμοποιηθεί το εμβαδόν (δεν χρησιμοποιούμε τον όγκο διότι ο πληθυσμός υπολογίζεται βάσει εμβαδού) τότε γίνεται εφαρμόζεται εύκολα αλλά γίνεται λιγότερο δίκαιος.

Θέμα προκύπτει όταν μια ιδιοκτησία χρησιμοποιείται ως γραφείο, π.χ. ιατρείο, που σημαίνει μεγαλύτερη του συνηθισμένου χρήση του ανελκυστήρα. Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση θα έπρεπε κατά τη γνώμη μου να υπάρχει αυξητικός συντελεστής. Πόσος; Όσος θεωρεί ο καθένας μας ότι είναι ικανός να αποδώσει την αυξημένη χρήση του ανελκυστήρα.

Τις εταιρίες κοινοχρήστων ας μην τις μπλέκουμε. Δεν έχουν καμία αρμοδιότητα να κατανείμουν τα όποια χιλιοστά στις αυτοτελείς ιδιοκτησίες. Αυτές εφαρμόζουν την νομοθεσία και τον κανονισμό της οικοδομής για να κατανείμουν τα κοινόχρηστα και μέχρι εκεί.

----------

milt

----------


## milt

στο excel που βασίζεται στον Ζαχαριάδη όντως χρησιμοποιείται είτε το εμβαδόν είτε ο πληθυσμός.........

στο excel κατανομή χιλιοστών τα ποσοστά χιλιοστών του ανελκυστήρα υπολογίζονται μέσω όγκων

γιαυτό μήπως θα χρησίμευε και μια στήλη με τα ποσοστά για τα έξοδα έξοδα λειτουργίας σε έναν πίνακα χιλιοστών

----------


## Xάρης

Το excel για την κατανομή χιλιοστών το δημιούργησα μετά από παραγγελία συναδέλφου. Δεν σημαίνει ότι το υιοθετώ.
Αν θέλεις να υπολογίσεις τα χιλιοστά του ανελκυστήρα βάσει εμβαδού (συμφωνώ) υπολόγισέ τα.
Νομοθεσία πάντως που να ορίζει τον τρόπο δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## milt

οι δύο στήλες μια για την χρήση και την συντήρηση (που θα αφορά μόνο τους χρήστες,διαμερίσματα ισογείου και όροφοι) και μια για την επισκευή (στην οποία θα συμμετέχουν όλες οι ιδιοκτησίες του κτιρίου ..καταστήματα κτλ....)........σε πίνακα χιλιοστών για σύσταση ο.ι. νομίζεις ότι μπορεί να γίνει... ??? κατά την προσωπική σου γνώμη..

----------


## Xάρης

Βεβαίως, γιατί όχι. Είναι ορθότερο να διαχωρίζονται οι δαπάνες του ανελκυστήρα σε α) χρήση & συντήρηση και β) σε μεγάλες επισκευές, αντικαταστάσεις.
Στα έξοδα της α) κατηγορίας δεν συμμετέχουν οι ιδιοκτησίες του ισογείου που δεν εξυπηρετούνται από τον ανελκυστήρα.
Στα έξοδα της β) κατηγορίας συμμετέχουν και του ισογείου! Τα δε ποσοστά είναι ανάλογα της αξίας των ιδιοκτησιών και μόνο. Δεν παίζει δηλαδή ρόλο ο όροφος ή ο πληθυσμός.

----------

milt

----------


## milt

ισόγεια καταστήματα εξαιρούνται από την χρήση συντήρηση ,όμως ισόγειες κατοικίες οι οποίες θα έχουν πρόσβαση στο κοινόχρηστο δώμα  π.χ. για άπλωμα ....μπαίνουν  με συντελεστή 0,30.... ή κάποιον παρόμοιο συντελεστή......θα μπορούσε να μπεί στο υπάρχον excel..

επιπλέον εδώ αναφέρει ότι η επισκευή ή αντικατάσταση καλύπτεται από τα χιλιοστά του καθενός στα κοινόχρηστα ..... http://www.koinox.gr/index.php?optio...id=26&Itemid=5

----------


## Xάρης

Όλα μπορούν να γίνουν.

Το ΦΕΚ 1296/Β/16.12.1977 αναφέρεται στις οικοδομές του ΟΕΚ και μόνο σ' αυτές. Δες την 1η ανάρτηση του θέματος.

----------

milt

----------

